# Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon (Success!!!!)



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter (Success!!!!)*

Just hooked up my portable RioVolt mp3 player to the Monsoon system in my 2001 GTI using the Blitzsafe VW/AUX input adapter. Works like a charm!
Price:
The adapter was $80 and the RioVolt was $150. Combined, thats about the same as an mp3/cd car deck, except I can take mine jogging, and I still get the use of a tape deck in my car.
Installation:
The AUX adapter plugs into the CD changer input on the back of the HU and breaks out to two RCA's and a ground wire. I plugged the RCA's into a 1/8 stereo "Y" adapter. I ran the power and audio cables for the RioVolt directly from the back of HU to the glove compartment. I didn't even have to drill any holes since there were already a few avaliable entrance points to the glove compartment. So, no messy wires except for a cigarette lighter 12V-4.5V transformer. Luckily the store I bought the adapter from ordered two units because the first one I tried was DOA. I don't know about Blitzsafe's reliability, but their packaging isn't very good.
Technical:
The blitzsafe adapter is an active unit which constantly sends pulses to the HU telling it that a) a cd changer is connected and b) the CD changer is currently playing CD#1 Track #1. The circuit board has one 8-pin DIP integrated circuit and three capacitors. $80 is a lot to pay for this little thing so I'll try to figure out what the chip is and publish a circuit.
References: http://www.blitzsafe.com - DVD/MP3 interfaces
_______________
images taken offline, sorry


----------



## vwgtirob (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter (superphat)*

An 8 pin DIP could be a Microchip PIC microcontroller.


----------



## Scott P (Nov 13, 2000)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter (superphat)*

I think this is hella cool.


----------



## sinthome (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter (superphat)*

awesome. can you clarify something--the changer controls on the HU don't actually "control" the mp3 player, do they? so then do you use a separate remote control, say, one that came with the riovolt? 
I have my little portable rio mp3 player hooked up to the stock HU with one of those cassette adapter thingies and it has a little wired "remote" on the headphones output, which is fine, but not the most convenient thing ever. and it would be nice to have cd capability; my portable cd is a cheapo thing with no remote so i don't dare use it on the road (i'm such a good citizen







). 
anyway. thanks for this. i'm hemming and hawing about what to do next with my system.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter (sinthome)*

> awesome. can you clarify something--the changer controls on the HU don't
> actually "control" the mp3 player, do they? so then do you use a separate
> remote control, say, one that came with the riovolt? 
Yep I'm using the little wired remote that came with the RioVolt. I have it snaking through a hole in the top of the removeable storage thingy that sits above the HU. Then it runs with the audio/power cables to the glove compartment.
I just clip the remote to my ignition key when I'm driving and I can change tracks, etc with the same ease as using the volume controls on the steering wheel.
I'll upload a picture soon...

I'd recommend selling your little rio mp3 player and getting the RioVolt. Its so much better.


----------



## sinthome (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter (superphat)*

i know i know, the solid state Rio looked like a dinosaur to me about five minutes after I bought it, and that was about five minutes after Rio invented it... 
early adopter woes. the burden of the vanguard. haw.










[Modified by sinthome, 9:27 PM 10-3-2001]


----------



## sinthome (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter (superphat)*

how about those pictures?








any yet? so far this seems like the most future-proof install I've seen on the forums. also, style points for cleverness. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter (sinthome)*

Oh yeah I forgot. I'll try to get my buddy's digital camera.
Thanks for the praise.


----------



## BoraSport (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter (superphat)*

If I understand this correctly you do not have an CD-Changer then? Or can you do both?


----------



## Dirtydog (Sep 10, 2000)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter (BoraSport)*

Superphat - nice work dude. I only have the premium cassette deck and for a cheap alternative to getting an MP3 HU I'd like to tap into the cd changer input, any idea if the premium cassete deck has the same input?
Also, how do you take out the stock deck? I'd like to have a look at the wiring.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter*

I do not have a cd changer attached. I believe you can purchase or build a device which switches between AUX and changer inputs though.... but once you have mp3, why would you need a cd changer? Even one mp3 disc is better than a 10-disc changer. Just sell the changer








I believe "premium" and "monsoon" are identical except for software programming. There is more info about the differences on this forum somewhere...
Removing the HU is easy if you have the removal keys. Your VW dealer can give them to you, or you can just cut up an old credit card to fit the little slots.


----------



## Dilligaf (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter (superphat)*

What was the model number of the adapter? Also where did you get/order it? That sounds like the deal, but I can't find it. Any Ideas on using a CD/cd changer as well as teh MP3 player?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter (Dilligaf)*

Goto http://www.blitzsafe.com 
The adapter is listed under DVD/MP3 interfaces. No model number... its just called "VW/AUX input adapter 98-01"
There is a list of dealers that carries the adapter on the website. Circuit City and Car Toys *should* be able to order it for you, but I guarantee that they've never heard of it. You have to try really hard to a) convince them that it exists and b) get them to contact Blitzsafe. (Blitzsafe does not answer emails and does not like picking up the phone)
If there is an independant car audio dealer near you, you will probably get better results with them...


----------



## Dilligaf (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter (superphat)*

Thanks. Circuit City and Car Toys were less then useful. They had no idea what I was talking about. Will try independant today. Has anyone heard of an adapter that plugs into the CD changer harness in the back? That would be easier for me. Don't have the key to pull the radio.


----------



## LAVALWOLF (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter (superphat)*

I'd heard about the blitz adapter and was looking at that with a Sony minidisc player. The new models with the MDLP seem really interesting! My question is about the RCA's. If the minidisc only has the headphone out, would I need a 2nd wire to convert the RCA to ministereo plug and that would work?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter*

Don't need radio puller keys... do it with a cut-up credit card as I mentioned above.
I doubt you could hook up much of anything to the trunk connector unless you want to do some serious soldering.
A 2xRCA to 1/8" stereo plug adapter is less than $5 at radio shack. No biggie. Your car dealer will probably have them but will charge twice as much.


----------



## VwBlaster (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter (superphat)*

superphat, thanks for the info,
Are you still intending on reverse engineering the blitzsafe adapter. 
I tried to buy it from one of the dealers listed on their website in the Dallas area and they are asking for $150. I think that's too much for an adapter, especially since I spent $300 on a nomad jukebox .
I looked at Bentley's repair manual, and the only thing they publish is the pinout diagram. 
(The same diagram was referenced somewhere in this forum at http://monsoon.wox.org/ )
I am assuming that the audio in from the mp3 would be connected directly to wire 19 and 20 (CD changer line out left and right).
I am also assuming that wire 15 is a reference clock to synchronize data in and out (wires 13 and 14). But I am hoping 13,14 and 15 would not be needed if I just want to enable 19 and 20. 
I was trying different signals on pin 17 (CD changer control signal) - but I am just guessing hoping to hit the jackpot).
I don't have a CD changer or CD with my radio (monsoon) in order to connect my logic analyser and try guessing the protocol.
any help would be appreciated.
Are there any adapted other than Blitzsafe ( I know P.I.E. has a panasonic interface for VW with monsoon but that's about it http://www.pie.net/sec12sb1.htm) 
Thanks


----------



## helpmeplease (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter (VwBlaster)*

PLZPLZ post pics!!!!!!!!! or better an installation guide!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter*

VWBlaster:
I believe all blitzsafe adapters that have active electronics have a list price of $79.95. Your dealer is trying to rip you off at $150. Did they even check the price or call blitzsafe?
If I had access to a PIC reader/writer I'd desolder the chip and download the program... Usually these things only contain about 10-100 lines of code.
Good luck with the logic analyser... a storage oscilloscope would probably be more useful!

helpmeplease:
ok ok I'll do the pictures this weekend... maybe an installation guide too if there is enough demand.


----------



## helpmeplease (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter (superphat)*

thanks a lot superphat u're the man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## helpmeplease (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter (helpmeplease)*

superphat bump for u


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter (helpmeplease)*

See complete set of pictures above



[Modified by superphat, 6:47 PM 10-21-2001]


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter (superphat)*

Blitzsafe update:
Hmm... On quiet tracks with the volume up high, I get interference which changes pitch when I accelerate. Must be alternator noise or something. I tried using a shorter RCA->1/8" "Y" cable and it got a bit better.
For any new installs, I suggest using the well-shielded, short cables. Also you may want to wrap the blitzsafe adapter in foil and connect the foil to ground for added protection.


----------



## Dirtydog (Sep 10, 2000)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter (superphat)*

Anyone get anywhere with making up an adapter or harness?


----------



## gok (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter (superphat)*

dude, great post. I just gave up my search for a factory changer.







Hopefully my friend can get me a hook up on a PJB-100 with the 20GB harddrive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter (gok)*

An mp3/cd player + cd-writer might be cheaper than a hard-drive based mp3 player; make sure to check those prices. And if you already have a cd-writer, then a portable mp3/cd player is definitely the way to go!


----------



## jspranza (Feb 25, 1999)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter (superphat)*

Superphat,
Where did you get your Blitzsafe adapter?
After calling many dealers that they had listed in my area which did not have the part and didn't want to try to order it, I called them and they told me to send them a check for the adapter and shipping. ($75+$8)
Thanks,

[Modified by jspranza, 2:39 PM 11-15-2001]


[Modified by jspranza, 3:58 PM 11-15-2001]


----------



## curtisdsc (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter (superphat)*

hey can you tell me how you removed the whole assembly that contains radio ac and all. does it just pop out using a small screw driver?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter (jspranza)*

jspranza:
I got my adapter from Stereotomy in Issaquah, WA.
$75+5 sounds reasonable.
curtisdsc:
use the radio removal keys/credit card technique described above. Then the storage bin just pops out. Not sure how to remove the AC control. You probably need to pull the wood trim off and then use a torx-type screwdriver.


----------



## VwBlaster (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter (superphat)*

I finally bought the Blitzsafe adapter directly from their company. I sent them a money order and they shipped the adapter.
I installed my creative nomad jukebox. The only interference I hear is when I leave the rca inputs floating. 
The jukebox I have needs 12V at 1.25 Amps. Where did you get your power source from. Did you use the cigarette lighter or you got power from the head unit harness ? And do you think it is regulated at 12 Volts and could it source 1.25 Amps.
Thanks.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter (VwBlaster)*

How long did you have to wait for them to ship it? And did you actually manage to get in touch with them on the phone?
I used a cigarette ligher adapter to supply 4.5V to my mp3.
If your jukebox is designed for car, don't worry about power regulation. If it is not designed for car, then a regulator might be a good idea since battery voltages can swing between 10-16V. The cigarette lighter will deliver much more than 1.25Amps (10amps probably) You could also tap the HU or lighting wire harnesses.


----------



## Frenzy (Sep 25, 2001)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter (superphat)*

i was looking to hook my nomad jukebox to my stereo, but i dont want cables all over the place.
how would i go about wiring another cigarette lighter outlet in the glovebox, so i could use a regular power adapter, but keep everything nice and tidy and out of sight.
BWT...does anyone know if the new double-din stereos have line ins or could i use the same blitz adapter for the cd-changer?
thx


----------



## jundice (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter (superphat)*

http://www.pjrc.com/tech/mp3/ 
interesting possibilities for the technically bold. They sell pre-built boards, kits, or just download a parts list.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter (Frenzy)*

You could tap the 12V supply from the back of your HU and run that to the glovebox. Then solder up a harness for whatever adapter works with your player. I was going to do that, but I'm lazy and I already had the cigarette lighter adapter. Besides, one wire isn't that messy is it?


----------



## VwBlaster (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter (superphat)*

They shipped it through Fedex and took 3 days for my money order to get there and two days for the package to be delivered. 
I just told them that I contacted most of the local dealers listed on their website and none had the VW/AUX adapter. Their phone is on their website.


----------



## jcv14 (Sep 9, 2000)

*Re: Portable mp3 direct hookup to Monsoon via Blitzsafe adapter (VwBlaster)*

ttt


----------

